# Catfish Tournament Schedule 100% payout



## krazywayne (Mar 20, 2017)

Would love to have you guys out for a tournament


----------



## krazywayne (May 25, 2017)

The June event has been changed to a night tournament on Sinclair. Sign up 7pm blast off at 8pm. Weigh in 4am


----------



## SumterSlayer (May 26, 2017)

How many boats are yall averaging per tournament.


----------

